# NSV/SSV Status



## Nathan (Aug 7, 2004)

Apple Valley is still a fun class 2 to 3 run. Shelly's had a log and a footbridge that might be portages, I haven't done it. The access to the proving grounds above Shelly's was a 4+ run. I don't think it had been done post flood because the access has been closed. SSV from 1 in 5 to town is a touch harder than Apple Valley and there is a diversion dam that is a portage. Wood is moving around all these runs so be aware.


----------



## Dave Frank (Oct 14, 2003)

Confirm log portage and bridge portage on shellys. Both pretty easy to spot. Also an easy log to miss river left after the bridge portage. Logs left, go right, visible from the highway. 

Yet to hear of anyone running proving grounds post flood. Rumors of an upper run by two Germans who've remained silent and anonymous. 


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------

